# Battery and charger questions



## Shane (3/2/16)

Hi guys, I am a bit new to the vaping scene and I am hoping you guys can help a vaping brother out. I need 18650 batteries for a Koopor plus mod and a charger as I just found out that having a charger for your batteries is better than charging them through your device. The issue I have is that I am not sure what make of batteries or charger to get and the best place to get it from without breaking the bank. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

Moved this thread to the who has stock section so vendors can also respond


----------



## Shane (3/2/16)

Thanks  

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

Charger : 

So I would personally recommend a nitecore charger, preferably the 4 bay. There is the digicharger version D4 and the intellicharger version i4. Both work very well but the i4 has only 3 LEDs that show you charge status while the d4 has an led screen. 

The is a 6 bay effect charger that also works very well. This has an android and iPhone app with an led screen to show you charge status but I haven't yet tried the app.

Other notable mentions is the Omni-dok 2 bay charger which is similar to the i4 except round in shape. 

*there is a 2 bay nitecore um20 but that has a usb Input and needs a decent amperage plug to supply it with power. Most usb plugs I tested was only supplying enough power to charge up 1 battery at a time so I tossed the charger away!

Batteries :

Look for any reputable battery from one of our vendors on the forum and make sure it's rated for al least 20a. The higher the better ! 

I would never skimp on quality batteries


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

Battery brands to consider as Samsung, LG, Sony (if you can find them ) and the tesi

I don't like efest (Google efest 10a scandal !)


----------



## Vapers Corner (3/2/16)

@Shane 

Chargers here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/accessories-chargers-100

Batteries here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...-35a-3000mah-flat-top-battery-531?category=99

Also free delivery. 

I personally have the 6 birth Efest charger and I'm very happy. Good friend of mine has the 4 birth charger and have never had any issues. 

Also free delivery on any order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shane (3/2/16)

Thanks for the advice. I am trying to get my hands on the Sony vtc 4 (i think that's what their called) as I have heard a lot of good things about them and they seem less prone to catastrophic failure (obviously dependent on following battery safety guide lines). I will not touch another efest battery, I had them in my rx200 and the performance was dreadful and they got hot relatively quickly so I chucked them before they might decide to go boom.

As for the chargers, I really like the look of the 6 bay chargers and they seem to give you quite a bit of info with the smart app so that should help a noob like me better understand what's going on with the batteries. Now I just need to find a vendor that has the charger and Sony batteries in stock. 

Thanks again for the advice, much appreciated.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane (3/2/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> @Shane
> 
> Chargers here:
> 
> ...


Man, if you guys had stock of the Sony or Samsung batteries I would place an order for the charger and batteries now. I just had a few scares with the efest batteries so I would prefer not to toixh them again.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane (3/2/16)

Shane said:


> Man, if you guys had stock of the Sony or Samsung batteries I would place an order for the charger and batteries now. I just had a few scares with the efest batteries so I would prefer not to toixh them again.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


*touch

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (3/2/16)

Shane said:


> I need 18650 batteries for a Koopor plus mod and a charger as I just found out that having a charger for your batteries is better than charging them through your device.


Just note that the Koopor Plus cannot be charged through usb. It is only for upgrades.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (3/2/16)

Xtar are without question the best Chinese chargers. VapeKing has the VP4 4 bay - very good. I don't think anyone else has them, so you would need to import if you want a different model (Fasttech has several). See http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/indexBatteriesAndChargers UK.html for proper technical analysis of most chargers and batteries on the market


----------



## Shane (3/2/16)

Ernest said:


> Just note that the Koopor Plus cannot be charged through usb. It is only for upgrades.


I only realised that after I got the mod:-B. Lol 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane (3/2/16)

Wow thanks again guys for the advice and assistance. Think I'm gonna enjoy being part of the vaping community.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/2/16)

We have the Nitecore 2 bay UM20 charger and the Nitecore 4 bay I4 and D4 chargers. The 4 bays are not loaded on our website yet as they just arrived. 

Also have the Samsung batteries and Tesiyi 2600 and 2800 batteries.


----------



## Vapers Corner (3/2/16)

Shane said:


> Man, if you guys had stock of the Sony or Samsung batteries I would place an order for the charger and batteries now. I just had a few scares with the efest batteries so I would prefer not to toixh them again.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk




@Shane, no problem. you can still take the charger as it is free delivery.


----------



## Shane (3/2/16)

@Vapers Corner
Will you guys be getting the Sony or Samsung batteries anytime soon?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapers Corner (3/2/16)

Shane said:


> @Vapers Corner
> Will you guys be getting the Sony or Samsung batteries anytime soon?
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk




@Shane. Unforetunately not in the near future


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/2/16)

Hi @Shane 

We also have chargers and Samsung and LG batteries.

www.savapegear.co.za

Regards

Pieter


----------



## Mystique Vape (4/2/16)

Hi @Shane 

We have the Nitecore D2 and Lg Betties if you interested.

www.mystiquevape.co.za


----------

